# If I Want to Go Straight Really Fast, Should I Still Be on my Edge?



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Or can I lie the board flat on the snow?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

No, u have to be slightly on an edge. It is possible to keep the board falt but is very hard and it won't be as stable as if it is on an edge.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Probably the easiest way to catch an edge when your quads/calfs are tired after a long day, and you get lazy legs.

One of my hardest falls was at the end of a day, a huge steep hill into this long flat

bombed down the hill, got into the flat, got lazy, looked at the trees going fast, riding flat because I was lazy, and BAM, peace. Caught me totally by surprise until I realized my friend right behind me said I was riding flat, and I guess I just wasn't paying attention.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

look at it this way, "flat based" and "low angle on edge" both go "straight" and fast, which of those two would you be more likely to catch an unexpected edge?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

A true flat base pretty much doesn't exist. You will always be on edge. And why the heck are you flat basing your run? That's probably the most unsafe way of snowboarding...


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

I have developed an odd technique on a long board 168cm. I go toeside on my rear foot and heelside on my front foot, essentially twisting the board under center. Believe it or now, I can go straight using this technique, but I have never tried it higher than a moderate speed.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

DexterMichigan said:


> I have developed an odd technique on a long board 168cm. I go toeside on my rear foot and heelside on my front foot, essentially twisting the board under center. Believe it or now, I can go straight using this technique, but I have never tried it higher than a moderate speed.


That has got to be a hell of a soft board, damn.


----------



## DexterMichigan (Feb 18, 2009)

No, I just weigh 250lbs


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I find that huge turns a work out best, because you need to be on edge, and can still charge steeps to hit ludicrous speed. When I bomb a steep pitch onto a flat, it's almost like a transition sometimes, and at the speeds I hit I find that bending my knees, riding crouched, and letting my board run wild, initiating turns with my front foot as opposed to my rear helps out a lot. So does de-tuning your edges, I only keep mine sharp 6" outward of both bindings, front and rear. Even then it gets sketchy. Definitely try to stay on edge until you are ready to push yourself to the next level of speed, as your comfort zone allows and expands.

Ludicrous speed explained below!

YouTube - Spaceballs - They've gone into plaid


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

When I'm trying to maintain speed to cross a flat, I try as best I can to maintain a flat base, since a properly waxed flat base should offer the fastest ride. (Often, though, there's a slight side pitch, which requires gentle pressure on one edge or the other to go "straight".) Riding a flat base at speed can feel a little squirrelly, since the board may shimmy L-R somewhat under your feet. The length will keep it going straight, provided "you" don't cause the board to rotate. Some slight upper body rotation, if allowed to carry through the legs, can cause the board the yaw and catch an edge. You have to maintain good form and go with it. If you mess up, it will put you down.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

VinXXX said:


> I find that huge turns a work out best, because you need to be on edge, and can still charge steeps to hit ludicrous speed. When I bomb a steep pitch onto a flat, it's almost like a transition sometimes, and at the speeds I hit I find that bending my knees, riding crouched, and letting my board run wild, initiating turns with my front foot as opposed to my rear helps out a lot. So does de-tuning your edges, I only keep mine sharp 6" outward of both bindings, front and rear. Even then it gets sketchy. Definitely try to stay on edge until you are ready to push yourself to the next level of speed, as your comfort zone allows and expands.
> 
> Ludicrous speed explained below!
> 
> YouTube - Spaceballs - They've gone into plaid



i was going to say good explanation, Dark Helmet!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

If I am trying to bomb through a flat section I ride on the flat of the board. I have a stiff board and have never lost control, it always feels sturdy and quite natural.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Bataleons yet - can't they ride flat on straights with out edge catching?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Im new so i guess that explained why when i went down flat on my board i felt out of control like my tail was fish-tailing the whole time... Now i know why


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

v-verb said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Bataleons yet - can't they ride flat on straights with out edge catching?


Yeah this is pretty true. With tbt you can pretty much rip through the flats flat. Very difficult to catch an edge but still doable if you are straight sucking.

TBT seriously rocks though .


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

same thing happened to me last time, came down a steep run, made it fine without falling, but this was kinda late in the day and i was tired, especially from the last run, so i let up and tried to catch a breather while i was running flat where the run bottomed out, then bam, so that sucked. just advice dont try to catch a breather until you actually find a place to stop and rest properly, i tried to multi task didnt work so well, should have kept riding an edge til i stopped then rested, got a lil over confident.


----------



## svenreed (Mar 3, 2009)

i think the same thing has happened to all of us at one point. i always eat shit when im not paying attention, which makes no sense. i find it very hard to maintain a 'flat base' for a long period of time, especially depending on the conditions. remember to maintain your center over the board, im rather tall but ill usually try and tuck up a bit and roll with the mountain, keeping a bit of my weight on my back foot usually helps control the edge also.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

it deff takes some practice to ride a board completely flat but over time you do get the hang of it and it is deff one of the more dangerous things you can do on your board excluding jumps and jibs etc. but over time you will get to know how your board feels and what feels bad in regards to starting to loose it. Generally, unless im on a flat i will be on edge but not turing to eliminate the chance of catching my downhill edge. Like many other things it just takes practice to ride flat based for a long time, but it does help i think to get lower and bend your knees just so that your ready to react quickly if you feel something going wrong. It is also easier to do when the snow is soft and a little slushy imo.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Vixx, I noticed you said you sometime initiate turns with your rear foot. Try to avoid this. You never want to be initiating turns with your rear foot. All turns should be started with the front foot. You want to engage the front edge first then the back.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Mooz said:


> Vixx, I noticed you said you sometime initiate turns with your rear foot. Try to avoid this. You never want to be initiating turns with your rear foot. All turns should be started with the front foot. You want to engage the front edge first then the back.


ohh.. so front foot first. i see thats why sometimes i fell on my ass when carving using toeside. but how? like get the toeside of your front foot first then toeside backfoot pointing it to the direction you want to go?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Mooz said:


> Vixx, I noticed you said you sometime initiate turns with your rear foot. Try to avoid this. You never want to be initiating turns with your rear foot. All turns should be started with the front foot. You want to engage the front edge first then the back.


Deep pow, i'll lead with the front, snaky surf-like turns. In average conditions, I've always used my back foot to "steer" if you will, dunno, it works fine for me... Gotta remember i'm on a 171 or a 172... I'm not a great rider, but I can ride double blacks with confidence at moderate speeds, and bomb most blues and some blacks comfortably... dunno...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

rjcs03 said:


> ohh.. so front foot first. i see thats why sometimes i fell on my ass when carving using toeside. but how? like get the toeside of your front foot first then toeside backfoot pointing it to the direction you want to go?


Think of your back foot as being along for the ride. If you start your turn with your front leg, you'll "twist" the board engaging the edge at the front. As you progress into the turn, the back of the board will snap into place bringing the back leg along and engaging the back edge. Rinse and repeat for nicely linked turns. It makes edge transfers very smooth giving you more control and usually keeps you from loading your weight in the back.



VinXXX said:


> Deep pow, i'll lead with the front, snaky surf-like turns. In average conditions, I've always used my back foot to "steer" if you will, dunno, it works fine for me... Gotta remember i'm on a 171 or a 172... I'm not a great rider, but I can ride double blacks with confidence at moderate speeds, and bomb most blues and some blacks comfortably... dunno...


No worries. There's no real correct way to ride. Do whatever works as long as you're having fun. Using the front foot is more effeciant for sure especially on groomers but certainly not the only way to ride. Using the back foot to steer can dick with you later on depending on what terrain you ride but it's not a show stopper.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

VinXXX said:


> Deep pow, i'll lead with the front, snaky surf-like turns. In average conditions, I've always used my back foot to "steer" if you will, dunno, it works fine for me... Gotta remember i'm on a 171 or a 172... I'm not a great rider, but I can ride double blacks with confidence at moderate speeds, and bomb most blues and some blacks comfortably... dunno...


Almost sounds like you are doing skidded turns.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I need a name said:


> Almost sounds like you are doing skidded turns.


On double blacks, unfortunately, I found myself doing that. So I tried a few different things, and now i'm gonna practice carving more and skidding less on blacks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Meh, I find myself flat basing probably 70 percent of the time when I want to bomb a blue, and maybe 50 percent of the time I'm bombing a black. If you've been snowboarding for a while I don't see why you'd catch an edge - that tends to happen at slower speeds when you're not paying attention.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^While I agree that in reality there is no flat based riding, you can ride at really very low angle and not be subject to piviot and irregularities in the snow and therefore not catch an edge. To do this you just need weight on the nose, centered, very good form and keep the tail light...the tail will follow track and not piviot around thus catch an edge. Two examples: ride one-footed and the other is let your board go down the hill (without you)...it is going flat-based and will fly down the hill following the fall line and will not piviot around...and will go til it crashes into something or goes airborne and crashes. Their are riders that ride basically flat and are incredably fast, however they have great form, confidence in their board and know what they are doing.


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

> let your board go down the hill (without you)...it is going flat-based and will fly down the hill following the fall line and will not piviot around...and will go til it crashes into something or goes airborne and crashes


Warning: This was a hypothetical situation, DO NOT try this at home


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

max_tm said:


> Warning: This was a hypothetical situation, DO NOT try this at home


not hypothetical, have witnessed this phenomonea several times but still not recommended


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

plz tell me when u goto the slopes and where so i can avoid that hill lol i don't like boards without riders goin down the hill lol.

when i was learning one my first day i was on the bunny slope turnning heel side and some "unguided missile" just impaled me in the back... not fun i don't recomend going flat based for too long unless you truly know what you are doing... the guy that hit me didn't.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You certainly won't have to worry about snowboarding after you get your pass pulled for letting your board rocket down the hill without you.

Try to convince the ski patrol you were just examining a theory.

Anyways, an empty board does not travel like a board with someone on it. I highly doubt you have the ability to be perfectly balanced enough to safely ride your board flat. Stay on the edge or risk death!


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

If you want to go fast, you have to frie, more than you pizza...but remember to pizza or you're going to have a bad time!

...wait wrong forum.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats what we need, some fancy terminology for snowboarding.

Ok do the straight line! Ok, now make a straight line slightly slanted left! Good job!


----------

